# Food options-



## roxie2519 (Jan 9, 2013)

My puppy loves Eukanuba . 

I have tried giving him the Blue something, puppy food and he rarely ate it. I just want to give him the best food out there ,and I 've heard that Eukanuba it is not the best option. Any recomandations?

Thanks


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That food is awful. Good for you for wanting the best option. I think they say if you do it right, home cooking is the best. The raw diet might even be better. There are some great commercial raw diets out there. I like the Primal. My guys also liked Steve's. 

Wet is the next best thing and dry is last. If you want to feed dry, make sure you know where the ingredients are sourced. A lot of the highest rated dog foods ingredients come from China. I believe Fromm, Acana, and Orgens are just a few who buy their ingredients locally.

There is also a great nutritionalist named Sabine. A bunch of us have used her services. Dave Gabby has her information. I am sure he will chime in


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

I can't get Acana anymore. My retailer is having problems getting stock from the company for some reason. I am having to switch Q over to another food. I chose the Earthborn Holistic grain free (Coastal Catch) after talking with the breeder we got him from. She was having problems getting the Acana as well and switched all of hers over to the Earthborn. We just started introducing it, so we'll see how it goes.
Here's the link http://www.earthbornholisticpetfood.com/us/dog_formulas/coastal_catch/


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> That food is awful. Good for you for wanting the best option. I think they say if you do it right, home cooking is the best. The raw diet might even be better. There are some great commercial raw diets out there. I like the Primal. My guys also liked Steve's.
> 
> Wet is the next best thing and dry is last. If you want to feed dry, make sure you know where the ingredients are sourced. A lot of the highest rated dog foods ingredients come from China. I believe Fromm, Acana, and Orgens are just a few who buy their ingredients locally.
> 
> There is also a great nutritionalist named Sabine. A bunch of us have used her services. Dave Gabby has her information. I am sure he will chime in


best option is a professional who in turn will give you a choice of good foods , Sabine is great, [email protected] and here's her website for great info on dogfood. http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=main


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie eats canedow and home cooking also, She likes Purina B eef and gravy. The only reason I give her any dog food is that I want her to have the vitamins that she needs. And some days I don't cook. The cat is eating the kibble. Go figure.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> Rosie eats canedow and home cooking also, She likes Purina B eef and gravy. The only reason I give her any dog food is that I want her to have the vitamins that she needs. And some days I don't cook. The cat is eating the kibble. Go figure.


a little of the dogs won't hurt the cat but remember cats need more protein than what's in dogs food.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Dave the cat is eating pure ground beef also and I am not sure, but I checked the difference between taste of the wild dog and cat food. The only main difference was something called Tourine (sp) that is in the cat food. Both had the blue berries, etc. But the protein seemed to be the same--actually I didn't look at the percentage just the ingrediants. But Jethro weighs more than Rosie now and still growing. I think he is a tabby-bengal mix.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> Dave the cat is eating pure ground beef also and I am not sure, but I checked the difference between taste of the wild dog and cat food. The only main difference was something called Tourine (sp) that is in the cat food. Both had the blue berries, etc. But the protein seemed to be the same--actually I didn't look at the percentage just the ingrediants. But Jethro weighs more than Rosie now and still growing. I think he is a tabby-bengal mix.


a good site for cat nutrion is one Sabine gave me. Here's a quote from it. 
Cats have no dietary need for carbohydrates and, more worrisome is the fact that a diet that is high in carbohydrates can be detrimental to their health as is explained below" site is located at http://catinfo.org/


----------



## roxie2519 (Jan 9, 2013)

I've also heard that Orijen is really good.. I bought my puppy Welness and he didint even touch it! the good thing is, they let you return it .


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Dory said:


> I can't get Acana anymore. My retailer is having problems getting stock from the company for some reason. I am having to switch Q over to another food. I chose the Earthborn Holistic grain free (Coastal Catch) after talking with the breeder we got him from. She was having problems getting the Acana as well and switched all of hers over to the Earthborn. We just started introducing it, so we'll see how it goes.
> Here's the link http://www.earthbornholisticpetfood.com/us/dog_formulas/coastal_catch/


 I just switched to Earthborn too. Sent their dad out for something else and he came home with the lamb formula. But they like it. I want to try Petcurean its made in canada .


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Dave the cat at a blue-bird today. Don't reckon I will worry about his diet anymore. I hope he gets the ground squirrels around the place and then there are moles. Sure wish Rosie had that gene. My schnauzers did.


----------



## roxie2519 (Jan 9, 2013)

My puppy is very stubborn and he is used to the Eukanuba  I gave give solid pedigree food yesterday , mixed with hard food and he loved it. Do you think soft food is a mad idea?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

roxie2519 said:


> My puppy is very stubborn and he is used to the Eukanuba  I gave give solid pedigree food yesterday , mixed with hard food and he loved it. Do you think soft food is a mad idea?


are you talking about canned food when you say soft food?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

roxie2519 said:


> My puppy is very stubborn and he is used to the Eukanuba  I gave give solid pedigree food yesterday , mixed with hard food and he loved it. Do you think soft food is a mad idea?


 Its fine to do that it .


----------



## roxie2519 (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes Canned food mixed with dry food. He loves it!


----------

